# What weed is this?



## TalonII (Jul 23, 2019)

Celsius knocks it out for a while but it keeps coming back. Seems thickest in the lower parts of my yard.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Looked like green kyllinga from a distance but the blade you pulled doesn't. Hopefully someone will be able to identify it. If not, I'd try some Quinclorac or Dismiss on it but be careful and read the label for temperature restrictions.


----------



## TalonII (Jul 23, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Signalgrass, possibly.


----------



## Cdub5_ (Jun 12, 2019)

I have a patch just like that, too. Curious on what people think it is


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

I had a few areas like that that I just could not get under control with other chemicals so I just killed them off with roundup, and transplanted plugs to the areas. That took care of them.


----------



## TalonII (Jul 23, 2019)

Colonel K0rn said:


> I had a few areas like that that I just could not get under control with other chemicals so I just killed them off with roundup, and transplanted plugs to the areas. That took care of them.


Might have to do that. Celsius wipes it out but it keeps coming back no problem.


----------



## LeeB (Jul 1, 2019)

Looks like quackgrass, but not enough info. Does it have clasping auricles?


----------

